# Lady



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

testing to see if I can figure out how to do these photo things!  using Kendal's instructions of course.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol is that her getting her chopps round the remote controle lol .

she looks lovely, how old is she now.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Why is it that whenever I want the remote control it's always under the dog??


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHAHAH, Yes, that is her getting her chomps around the remote....she likes the remote and my cell phone too...lol not good....she is 21 weeks today.  lol still counting in weeks...hahah. since I have now figured out the pics, thanks to you Kendal...I will post more soon!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Dylansmum said:


> Why is it that whenever I want the remote control it's always under the dog??


lol but in our hous its like the game with the cups is it under 1,2,3 or 4 lolpick a dog any dog lol :ilmc: 's


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Spose I should consider myself lucky I've only one nuisance in the house


----------



## j maree (Jan 15, 2011)

Lady is such a beautiful dog!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

kendal said:


> lol but in our hous its like the game with the cups is it under 1,2,3 or 4 lolpick a dog any dog lol :ilmc: 's


Ha ha I'm surprised you can find any thing lol. She's lovely Amanda her coat looks great, she's aweek older than Mable ... losing count of weeks now will have to move on to months x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks! yes I love her coat...I will be sad when she needs to get a cut...lol I am not sure why I still count it in weeks. when she hits that 6 month mark I should probably switch!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Ha ha I'm surprised you can find any thing lol. She's lovely Amanda her coat looks great, she's aweek older than Mable ... losing count of weeks now will have to move on to months x


We must have got our pups at about the same time as Lady was a bit older than the norm when we picked her up. When is Mable's Birthday?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> We must have got our pups at about the same time as Lady was a bit older than the norm when we picked her up. When is Mable's Birthday?


Her birthday is 21st September and we got her on the 14th Nov ... she's well and truely settled in and made herself at home lol x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Her birthday is 21st September and we got her on the 14th Nov ... she's well and truely settled in and made herself at home lol x


Lady's Birthday is Sep 11th...we picked her up on i think it was the 22nd of November....she is so happy at home now too.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

ahaha Rufus has started recognizing the remote on the couch and is always trying to eat it now! We have to start leaving it on the mantle instead! Little bugger.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL it's like little kids and cell phones...they see us use it all the time...so there for it must be the greatest thing on earth


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> LOL it's like little kids and cell phones...they see us use it all the time...so there for it must be the greatest thing on earth


That's exactly what I think is true! My hands are on the remotes all the time (how sad is that?) so Rufus thinks, what's this awesome thing I'm missing out on?!?!?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Im liking your pet name for Rufus " little bugger" lol ... always thought of that being rather a British term of frase x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Im liking your pet name for Rufus " little bugger" lol ... always thought of that being rather a British term of frase x


he's multicultural  his usual nickname right now is doofus (Rufus Dufus)... so fitting for a floppy little pup who can't quite get his legs under him sometimes ahah. I'm so nice, right?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Right ... I feel a going off subject coming on ... Mable gets .. Mable bable and Wilf gets Wilfiboblers and my daughter calls him Wilfi Boobies no idea why the poor dog Im sure its not really appropriatebut hey -ho x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Right ... I feel a going off subject coming on ... Mable gets .. Mable bable and Wilf gets Wilfiboblers and my daughter calls him Wilfi Boobies no idea why the poor dog Im sure its not really appropriatebut hey -ho x


I feel like a bad moderator going off subject  I'll just start a new thread! Whew, feel so much better now


----------

